# Looking for a hunting partner



## greenhornet78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, I am fairly new at predator hunting and am looking for someone who might be willing to help a newbie learn how it is done. I have watched a bunch of videos, practiced my call and been out several times without ever seeing any coyotes. I know that there are coyotes in the areas that I have hunted but just am not having any luck. So if anyone would like to try hunting with a new guy let me know. 
ps. I am a pretty good shot and a very safe hunter.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

me and my friend are having the same problems lol. You dont want us as hunting partners but we will pay you if you let us hunt some land lol! Man I cant find anything with in a hour from blaine now.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where abouts are you hunting greenhornet?


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

what area are you hunting? there are coyotes around if you want to drive a little ways.


----------



## Red98 (Feb 20, 2011)

Greenhornet I am a lone hunter as well and allways enjoy hunting new spots. I have a few of my own. let me know if you still want to do some shooting!


----------

